# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Java

## Altin_Uku

Ne dokumentin e bashkangjitur kam bere ca shenime gjate punes. Dokumenti eshte i gjithi ne Italisht. Kush ka kohe ta perktheje per te tjeret sepse une nuk kam kohe as qe te marr fryme.

Jam munduar qe te ve ne dukje qe ne Java parametrat i kalohen metodave (operacioneve ) me ane te vlerave te tyre, ndersa objektet i kalohen metodave ( operacioneve ) nepermjet referencave.
Ne dokumet ka futur dhe 2-3 pyetje se bashku me kodin qe te bejne zakonisht neper intervista pune.

----------


## Altin_Uku

Ne kete periudhe do te filloj dhe te postoj nga nje mesim per çdo jave.
Si liber kryesor une kam marre *Java Head First* http://www.headfirstlabs.com/books/hfjava/  .
Ju kerkoj ndjese qe tani ne qofte se ne dokumenta do te gjeni fjale ne gjuhe italiane apo angleze ( kjo per faktin qe kam studiuar jashte dhe shume perkufizime nuk di se si ti perkthej ne Shqip ).
Adresa tjeter ku do bazohem eshte :   http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/index.html 
Duke qene se eshte nje pune e madhe , shpresoj qe ndonje person tjeter te me ndihmoje. ( duke qene se kete pune po e bej thjesht per te shperndare njohurine falas , shpresoj qe te mos te me kontaktoje asnje qe kerkon para ne shkembim te punes apo ndonje person tjeter qe deshiron qe te beje reklame ).

Fillimi do te jete pjesa me e veshtire dhe e bezdishme ( perderisa do te flas me teper per pjesen architecturale ,.. POR JU KESHILLOJ QE TE GJITHEVE QE TE LEXONI DHE TE HARGJONI ME SHUME KOHE ME KETE PJESE per faktin se do tu rikthehet here pas here çdo koncept qe flitet ketu ).
Konceptet e programimit baze , perdoren edhe tek aplikimet web qe behen me JavaEE ( ketu mund te flitet per konceptet e EJB , JSP, Servlet , JSTL etj etj ) ,... pra ne qofte se i kuptoni mire konceptet fillestare atehere do te jete shume e thjeshte vazhdimi.
Per çdo mesim do te postoj edhe disa video per te kuptuar me mire ate qe do te pershkruaj tek dokumenti.

----------


## Altin_Uku

Si fillim po ju jap disa adresa nga mund te filloni qe te mesoni. Menyra me e mire per te mesuar dhe kuptuar qe te gjitha keto koncepte eshte qe nderkohe qe lexoni keto libra duhet te njerrni shenime dhe te beni prova me kod.
Kjo eshte Java Standarte  Duhet qe te mesoni kete perpara se te mendoni qe te krijoni programe apo aplikacione te ndryshme. 
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutor...ybigindex.html
Ne fund te çdo ( TRAIL - "kapitull" ) ndalouni dhe beni testime vetes nese keni arritur apo jo qe te kuptoni konceptet.

----------


## Altin_Uku

Duhet te rregistroheni tek ky siti dhe do te gjeni video rreth javes http://courses.caveofprogramming.com...lete-beginners
Eshte ne anglisht.

----------


## Altin_Uku

Tek faqja qe sapo tregova me lart mundet qe te shkarkoni edhe kodin qe ka perdoru ai. ( e gjeni ne fund te faqes ).
ky eshte kanali youtube

----------


## Altin_Uku

Qe te shkarkoni materialin per Java SE ( Standart Edition ) shkoni tek kjo faqja e internetit. http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...s-2005894.html

----------


## Altin_Uku

Si funsionon STACK dhe HEAP ne JAVA. ( ky eshte nje dokument i thjeshte qe ju shpjegon sesi JAVA ben thirrjen e klasave apo metodave (operacione ) qe te egzekutohen.
Duhet te filloni te lexoni dokumentin qe po u postoj qe eshte ne powerPoint dhe shikoni video e pare.  
Vetem pasi keni lexuar dokumentin time se bashku me video qe do u postoj (dhe duhet ti kuptoni )  , vetem atehere duhet te kaloni tek video e dyte.
*Video e pare:*

----------


## Altin_Uku

*Videoja e dyte:*

----------


## Altin_Uku

Kjo eshte adresa e drop box ku po postoj gjerat hap pas hapi.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zg8bde39z...kj4LGDnBa?dl=0

----------


## Altin_Uku

Hidhni nje sy ketyre video Object Oriented video

----------


## Altin_Uku

Nje nder argumentat me te rendesishem ne Java: 
*Teori* 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...9XHLJmiKBRRZsL

----------


## Altin_Uku

*Threading shembuj praktik*

----------


## Altin_Uku

Keto video jane nder me te rendesishmet rreth shume koncepteve mbi Programimin me ane te objekteve ( Object Oriented Programming ) .
Nje liber ne anglisht shume i mire eshte : http://www.amazon.it/Object-Design-R.../dp/0201379430
Nqs deshironi qe ne te ardhmen te beni programatori duhet ti hidhni nje sy ketyre gjerave.

----------


## Altin_Uku

*(Ky eshte nje dokument qe mund ti hyje ne pune profesionistave qe kane nevoje per te punuar me stampat e disa dokumentava. )*
Ky dokument ju meson qe te punoni me stampatet me gjuhen Java.
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs...JPSTOC.fm.html

----------

